# Travelling Arborists in Nz Wanted



## Matt3500 (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm looking for traveling arborists from overseas looking for a month or twos work as they travel around New Zealand.
We are based in the Coromandel Peninsula, a small business catering mainly to private customers and a small amount of council work.
I'm currently employing a couple who will be moving on shortly, between them both they are earning between $1000 - $1800 a week depending on the work load.
If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## Jim1NZ (Jul 6, 2007)

I know some excellent climbers that may be able to help you out. What are the details? Email me, [email protected]


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jul 6, 2007)

What is 1000.00-1800.00 in US Dollars?


----------



## a_lopa (Jul 7, 2007)

http://www.xe.com/


----------



## Soul Assassin (Jul 7, 2007)

Matt3500 said:


> I'm looking for traveling arborists from overseas looking for a month or twos work as they travel around New Zealand.
> We are based in the Coromandel Peninsula, a small business catering mainly to private customers and a small amount of council work.
> I'm currently employing a couple who will be moving on shortly, between them both they are earning between $1000 - $1800 a week depending on the work load.
> If anyone is interested let me know.



Pinch me.


----------



## mop (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi, I'm over from the uk with 12 months left on my work visa, I've been working for baker trees in Auckland for 9 months (6months as lead climber/crew leader) working mainly in the private sector.I've was contemplating a move back to the uk.... until I saw your post! I've been climbing for 28mths with 3yrs in the business. Here's my email if your interested: [email protected], I look forward to hearing from you, Martin Parish


----------



## Sbusta (Jul 9, 2007)

Matt can you clarify 1000-1800 each or 500-900 each at 1000-1800 I would move.


----------



## Matt3500 (Jul 14, 2007)

Between the couple they earn $1000-$1800 ie. 500-900 each.
Cheers


----------



## kiwinz26 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Matt

I will be looking for work in November 07. Returning home and travlling NZ before we decide where to settle. Id be very intereytsed in any work tree related. 

Steve - email is [email protected]


----------

